# Cycling from Ocean Beach



## elGato (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm spending the next couple months in Ocean Beach--looking to ride every day. I was wondering what routes were popular with road cyclists in this area. I've gone out Friars to Fashion Valley & up Soledad Mt. the other day but would like to expand out. Is there a location I can go to, to pick up the San Diego bicycling route map. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

elGato said:


> I'm spending the next couple months in Ocean Beach--looking to ride every day. I was wondering what routes were popular with road cyclists in this area. I've gone out Friars to Fashion Valley & up Soledad Mt. the other day but would like to expand out. Is there a location I can go to, to pick up the San Diego bicycling route map. Thanks for any advice.


check your LBS. There's a # you can call to have the city send you a map, but I don't remember what that # is.

IIRC Hi Tech has several copies of the map by the front door.

Oh, and check www.socalcycling.com too.

HTH,

M


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*get to mission bay*

connect it to Rose Canyon Bike Path, work your way to UCSD via Gilman Drive and North County is yours.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*ps RbR is having the NCD*

get together last weekend in Jan. 8 AM Old Town Trolley PArking lot. feelfree to show up


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I assume you're talking about the San Diego Region Bike Map, put out by SANDAG...my copy lists their number as (619) 699-1900.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Perry's Cafe?*



atpjunkie said:


> get together last weekend in Jan. 8 AM Old Town Trolley PArking lot. feelfree to show up


Is that near Perry's Cafe?


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

JaeP said:


> Is that near Perry's Cafe?


Not sure about Perry's Cafe, but it's basically right where Rosecrans passes under I-5. Can't miss it!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Perry's , close enough*

directly diagonal across the street. think 'towards the tracks'.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Visual Geography*



atpjunkie said:


> directly diagonal across the street. think 'towards the tracks'.


Thanks atp. I was never really good at following directions or geography. I usually give directions via "distinctive" landmarks.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*8 AM Sat and Sunday*

but ya better jump on NCD and introduce yerself

matt


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Dec 2, 2004)

*Lots of options*

You can ride Catalina out to the lighthouse or close to it if you don't want to pay the entrance. Turn around and ride down Canon street to North Harbor drive and wind around all the way to Imperial beach and up to Coronado. Catch the Ferry boat to Harbor drive and ride home. San Diego Road cycling book has it all laid out. Here is a poor quality layout of how to get to Rose Canyon bike path to get further north but it is a start. You can pick up the bike path next to the I-8 freeway to Pacific HWY and over to the Fiesta Island area vs riding SeaWorld drive or through Pacific Beach. Less traffic.


----------

